# se faire plus portugais que nature



## pennak

Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire? Dans les dictionnaires il n'y a pas de trace de cette expression.

La phrase est la suivante:
"Ce personnage, par sa mise irreprochable, jacquette et souliers jaunes, se faisait plus portugais que nature"

Le personnage en question est un Hindou qui vit dans une ile portugaise.

Merci


----------



## itka

Ce n'est pas une expression idiomatique mais une simple phrase où l'auteur estime que la mise irréprochable de cette personne le faisait ressembler en tous points à un Portugais et non à l'hindou qu'il était en fait.

Il existe l'expression : _"être plus (adjectif) que nature_" qui signifie "ressembler ou se comporter parfaitement comme..."
_"Regardez ces fruits en plastique, ils sont plus vrais que nature"._


----------



## pennak

Ah d'accord, merci itka.
alors ça signifie qu'il ressemblait sans vouloir ressembler, ai-je bien entendu?
ou bien qu'il y avait de sa part la volonté de paraitre un portugais?


----------



## Necsus

Non credo che c'entri la volontà o meno... Io comunque direi "...lo rendevano più portoghese di un portoghese".
Dal Garzanti:
_plus petit_, _plus grand que nature_, più piccolo, più grande del naturale.


----------



## pennak

questo Garzanti lo devo assolutamente comprare a quanto pare.... 
Grazie Necsus


----------



## Necsus

Nel frattempo lo puoi trovare anche on line.


----------

